# Does anyone know who this stands for "IMSNY"



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a regional that appears to be avoiding me for final payment. On the work order they have the client listed is "IMSNY" wondering who that stands for. Any help is appreciated.

Maybe it's "IMS" ? does that stand for any known nationals maybe


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Never heard of them....the only IMS I know of is a trade organization...International Monetary System.....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Never heard of them....the only IMS I know of is a trade organization...International Monetary System.....


 
I work for a IMS (*Integrated Mortgage Solutions)* out of Texas for a couple of years! Did some pp work for them and inspections work fizzeled out do to me not agreeing to there lowering of prises! haven`t done anything for them in two years. Never had problems with them paying,just they were getting too cheap!


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I work for a IMS (*Integrated Mortgage Solutions)* out of Texas for a couple of years! Did some pp work for them and inspections work fizzeled out do to me not agreeing to there lowering of prises! haven`t done anything for them in two years. Never had problems with them paying,just they were getting too cheap!


Yes I believe this is who I'm looking for. They aren't the problem with pay, it's the regional I was dealing with that maybe the problem. Going to give these guys a call and see what they have to say about the properties I'm owed work on.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Found them. 
Intergrated Mortgages Solutions
Sounds like they will be helpful in getting what was owed by the Regional. We will see.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I do believe its IMS New York


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Found them.
> Intergrated Mortgages Solutions
> Sounds like they will be helpful in getting what was owed by the Regional. We will see.


Best of luck


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so here's an update.

I contacted this Company "IMS" and said that I wanted to see if they were the responsible company for a couple of properties I was not being paid on. I told them that I wanted to give them a chance to settle up with me direct before I lean these properties as the Regional I did the work for will not return emails, phone calls or pay me. They turned out to be VERY helpful, found they were the responsible Company and that they would pay me what I was owed no questions asked. They stated that the relationship between them had ended for unknown reasons on the regional's side, but that payment would be made to me. I would just like to say that you never know who you are dealing with in this business. The Regional in question seemed to be very honest, friendly, up front and professional giving me a GOOD feeling that we would have a very good working relationship. I completed EVERY order on time and allot were completed same day received. IMS contacted them and told them I was looking for payment so they know I have gone over their heads on this matter, I am shocked that it has come to this and can not believe they will not even call to offer an explanation. This Company Owner is a member here on the board (and the old site as well) and was up to lately a big contributor of information and banter. I will not divulge their name here, however I do think there are other Subs of theirs here that should probably be aware of what they have done to me so they may proceed with caution. In order to handle this without smearing their name all over this board, you can PM me and tell who your working for and I will tell you yes or no. 

Rich


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure how you consider it smearing. You are out money by a company that won't return your calls or emails and may be a member on this forum. If those are facts then lay them out. I have no problem putting up a companies name if I can prove they have done wrong. Much easier to save another poor slob some cash and trouble by helping them with a google search than a single pm sent out to inquiring minds. If this person is a member here, they can spit out their side to all of this.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know normally I would fully agree. I'm not sure why I am cutting this person any slack. 
Maybe I will give this person a chance to see this and respond on their own. :whistling2:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

RichR said:


> Ok so here's an update.
> 
> I contacted this Company "IMS" and said that I wanted to see if they were the responsible company for a couple of properties I was not being paid on. I told them that I wanted to give them a chance to settle up with me direct before I lean these properties as the Regional I did the work for will not return emails, phone calls or pay me. They turned out to be VERY helpful, found they were the responsible Company and that they would pay me what I was owed no questions asked. They stated that the relationship between them had ended for unknown reasons on the regional's side, but that payment would be made to me. I would just like to say that you never know who you are dealing with in this business. The Regional in question seemed to be very honest, friendly, up front and professional giving me a GOOD feeling that we would have a very good working relationship. I completed EVERY order on time and allot were completed same day received. IMS contacted them and told them I was looking for payment so they know I have gone over their heads on this matter, I am shocked that it has come to this and can not believe they will not even call to offer an explanation. This Company Owner is a member here on the board (and the old site as well) and was up to lately a big contributor of information and banter. I will not divulge their name here, however I do think there are other Subs of theirs here that should probably be aware of what they have done to me so they may proceed with caution. In order to handle this without smearing their name all over this board, you can PM me and tell who your working for and I will tell you yes or no.
> 
> Rich



Well are you the NEW IMS vendor in that area ,, you should be ..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

68W30 said:


> Well are you the NEW IMS vendor in that area ,, you should be ..


Probably not, he is probably cutting them slack on that as well....:whistling2:
" non compete agreement" 

I will personally put any non paying company's name on this board if I have experienced it first hand! You loose all respect the minute you dont pay!!!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Not sure how you consider it smearing. You are out money by a company that won't return your calls or emails and may be a member on this forum. If those are facts then lay them out. I have no problem putting up a companies name if I can prove they have done wrong. Much easier to save another poor slob some cash and trouble by helping them with a google search than a single pm sent out to inquiring minds. If this person is a member here, they can spit out their side to all of this.


I agree with GTX on this. I dont' see this as any different from any other Regional or National that gets listed here. If it is strictly facts, that isn't smearing in any way. This is no different than someone leaving feedback on the BBB website, ripoff report website or anywhere else online. It shouldn't matter if they are a member here or not. Someone from SAS is a member here and they're getting beat up about their pricelist on another thread.

Everyone here who operates a business is affected by every business decision they make or refuse to make. I pay my subs. I deal with unruly customers. My guys have strict rules about wearing company apparel. I answer the phone or return calls promptly. It takes years to build a good reputation. It takes only a couple bad decisions to flush it down the toilet. Like I tell my kids, you made your bed, now go sleep in it......


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree...the Regional needs to be called on the carpet....
By not making things public you're only contributing to the problem....
There are far to many working stiff getting burned everyday by regionals...

You definitely need to post the company name...
As someone stated...if your stating facts you are not "smearing" you're telling the truth....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I agree...the Regional needs to be called on the carpet....
> By not making things public you're only contributing to the problem....
> There are far to many working stiff getting burned everyday by regionals...
> 
> ...



My Guess is the guilty party knows they are guilty and perchance is MUCH more willing to Ante up as it were, BEFORRRRRRRRE it gets its proverbial Backside shown :lol:


----------

